# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Δεκαοχτούρα έκανε αυγά σε περβάζι παραθύρου

## Nick2

Καλησπέρα παιδιά
Εδώ και μέρες ένα ζευγαράκι δεκαοχτούρων γυρόφερνε το μπαλκόνι μου. Τις τελευταίες μέρες έκαναν αρκετές απόπειρες να γεννήσουν πάνω στα κεραμίδια, αλλα τα πετροχελίδονα δεν τις άφηναν σε ησυχία αφου μπαινόβγαιναν συνέχεια και το βράδυ κοιμόντουσαν αυτά μέσα. Έτσι έβλεπα οτι μετά ψάχναν για άλλο μέρος, και χωνόντουσαν πίσω απο ένα πατζούρι ενός παραθύρου που έχουμε, και η θηλυκιά τώρα τελευταία έφερνε μικρά κλαδάκια και τα έβαζε εκεί πίσω. Σήμερα μετα εκπλήξεως βλέπω οτι έκανε 2 αυγουλάκια όπου και τα πλακώνει, ενώ το αρσενικό φυλάει την περιοχή να μην πλησιάσει κάτι. Εδώ ακριβώς τα έχει κάνει, υπάρχει και ακόμα ένα αυγό πίσω απο το πατζούρι που δεν φαινεται:



Το θέμα ειναι οτι εκεί το μέρος είναι προστατευμένο μεν και απο εχθρούς και απο την βροχή ακόμα, αφου υπάρχει τέντα απο πάνω, αλλά φοβάμαι οτι αν με το καλό βγουν τα μωρά θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα, γιατι ακριβώς απο κάτω υπάρχει κενό υψους 20 μέτρων, και το μέρος είναι πολύ στενό. Η θυληκιά βλέπω οτι συνεχίζει να φέρνει κλαδάκια για να φτιάξει φωλιά. Εγώ για να φτάσω εκεί δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση αφου το μέρος δεν ειναι προσιτό, ειναι ακριβως πισω απο πατζουρι σε πρόσοψη τοίχου οικοδομής σε ρετιρέ, και απο κάτω υπάρχει κενό. Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω ειναι να τις φέρω κλαδάκια, για να μεταφέρει μόνη της και να φτιάξει την φωλιά, όπως και να την ταίζω βέβαια. Για τις δεκαοχτούρες δεν φοβάμαι, ουτε για τα αυγά, αλλα φοβάμαι για τα μωρα όταν με το καλό βγουν γιατι δεν εχουν μέρος να κινηθούν μέχρι να πετάξουν, και αν κανουν μισό βήμα θα βρεθούν στο κενό. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει κάτι, τουλάχιστον να μεταφέρω τα αυγά κάπου αλλού, γιατι εκεί δεν έχουν και πολύ μέλλον.

----------


## jk21

κανουν φωλιες (προχειρες ) και στα πιο απιθανα μερη .Συχνα τα αυγα πεφτουν κατω ... μην κανεις κατι .Ισως τα παρατησουν μετα

----------


## Nick2

Ναι ισχυει αυτο τα κάνουν όπου να ναι. Πριν 2-3 χρόνια ειχα ένα καλαθάκι κρεμασμένο ψηλά στο μπαλκόνι, και πήγαν και το κάναν εκεί μέσα. Το καλάθι όμως ήταν βαθύ και το αυγο έπεσε μέσα και έσπασε νομίζω. Αν το ήξερα θα τις είχα βάλει τίποτα μέσα να το γέμζα να τα πλακώναν εκεί. Τέσπα αμα ειναι τα αφήνω τώρα ως έχει και βλέπουμε, απλά θα φέρω κλαδάκια να τα πάρει να φτιάξει φωλίτσα, γιατι μόνη της δύσκολα θα βρει.

----------


## xarhs

προσοχη να μην σε δουν οτι και να κανεις....................

----------


## Nick2

Ποιοι να με δουν; Αν λες για τιποτα γειτονες, ειμαι ψηλότερα απο όλους οπότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα :Stick Out Tongue:  Άσε που δεν υπάρχουν μπαλκόνια απο κάτω και το παράθυρο κοιτάει σε κήπο απο πίσω, μόνο το ύψος είναι μεγάλο, γενικά τα κάναν σε ήσυχο μέρος τα αυγά. Μόνο οι ίδιες μην τα ρίξουν κάτω, ή πέσουν μόνα τους, αν και εκεί που τα έκαναν στηρίζονται στις βάσεις του πατζουριού, οπότε είναι ψιλοπροστατευμένα, ακόμα και απο τα καιρικά φαινόμενα. Πάντως βλέπω έφυγε τώρα, προφανως θα τα παρατάει το βράδυ, θα ξανάρθει αύριο πάλι.

----------


## jk21

Νικο λεει να μην σε δουν οι δεκαοχτουρες ,ενοχληθουν και εγκαταλειψουν τη φωλια 

μεχρι να κατσει μονιμα ,θα τα αφηνει και θα φευγει .θα εχεις και αλλο αυγο αυριο

----------


## Nick2

A οι δεκαοχτούρες δε φεύγουν, με γνωρίζουν εδώ και καιρό, αφου τις ταίζω καθημερινά, ακόμα και τον χειμώνα έρχονται κάθε μέρα και τρώνε στο μπαλκονάκι. Δεν νομίζω να εγκαταλείψουν την φωλιά. Απλά υπήρχε ένα θέμα με τα περιστέρια, που δεν ξέρω απο που ξεφύτρωναν αλλα επειδή μυρίζονται οτι βάζουμε φαγητό, έρχονται καθημερινά και αυτά, καμια φορα και 5-6 μαζί. Ένα φεγγάρι μάλιστα τρώγαν μέσα απο τα χέρια μου τα περιστέρια. Αλλα επειδή βρωμούσαν τον τόπο εδω, κουτσουλουσαν το περβάζι, ακόμα και τα τζάμια και κάναν τον τόπο χάλια, χώρια που δεν άφηναν τις δεκαοχτουρες να φάνε, αφου αυτές με το που τα βλέπαν φεύγαν μόνες τους, έτσι σταμάτησα να τα ταίζω, αν και πάλι έρχονται συνέχεια και γίνεται ένας ψιλοχαμός ποιος θα πρωτοφάει. Απλά τώρα επειδή γέννησαν τα διώχνουν οι ίδιες, αφού μόλις πλησιάσει κάτι ο αρσενικός φουσκώνει και τα διώχνει. Πάντως κάποια απο τα πουλιά πρέπει να ειναι άρρωστα γιατι είδα σήμερα κάτι μαύρες κουτσουλιές σαν χρώμα πετρελαίου, δεν ξέρω αν ειναι των δεκαοχτούρων ή των περιστεριών. 
Δημήτρη θα κάνουν και άλλο αυγο;;; Ελπίζω για δικό της καλό να μην κάνει γιατι αμφιβάλλω αν επιζήσουν σε τέτοιες συνθήκες, ακόμα και αυτά.

----------


## jk21

α ειναι και ακομα ενα πισω απο το παραθυρο ειπες ... τοτε οκ .σχεδον παντα 2 κανουν

----------


## Nick2

Ναι 2 ειναι, και εγώ έχω ακούσει περίπου τόσα κάνουν. Να δούμε τι τύχη θα έχουν και αυτά. Παλιά σε ανάλογη περίπτωση στο εξοχικό μου, είχε πέσει απο την φωλιά το μικρό, όταν κλαδεύαμε κάτι δέντρα στον κήπο, αλλα έπεσε απο μικρό ύψος και ήταν λίγων ημερών. Ευτυχώς το πήρα και το φρόντισα, το τάιζα στο στόμα του έδινα νεράκι, και την ημέρα το άφηνα κάτω και το τάιζαν οι μάνες. Πολύ συγκινητική εμπειρία πραγματικά. Μετά μόλις καρδάμωσε δεν καθόνταν μέσα στο σπίτι και όταν το βγαζα έξω χανόνταν στα διπλανά χωράφια και υπήρχε κίνδυνος να το φάει καμια γάτα. Οπότε αναγκαστικά το έδεσα στο μπαλκόνι, και το τάιζαν οι μάνες εκεί, όλα αυτά όσο ακόμα δεν πετούσε βέβαια. Το βράδυ το κοίμιζα μέσα στο σπίτι, και λίγες μέρες μετά κοιμόνταν στα δέντρα του κήπου, μέχρι που μετά που μεγάλωσε και το ανέλαβαν εξολοκλήρου οι μάνες, που όσο ήμουν εκεί και ήταν εκεί γύρω έβλεπα οτι το τάιζαν. Τυχερό ήταν εκείνο το πουλάκι, αλλα ήταν και σε φυσικό περιβάλλον, εδώ είναι πιο ζόρικα τα πράγματα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

μην πειραξεις τα αυγα. αμα βγουν τα μικρα κατι θα μπορεσουμε να κανουμε.

----------


## Nick2

Ναι δεν τα πειράζω, ούτως ή άλλως δεν τα φτάνω εκεί. Σήμερα έφερε και άλλα κλαδάκια για να φτιάξει την υποτυπώδη φωλιά. Συνεχίζει να πηγαινοέρχεται χωρίς να τα πλακώνει συνέχεια. Για να δούμε...

----------


## Nick2

Δυστυχώς τα νέα δεν ειναι και τόσο ευχάριστα. Απο οτι είδα το ένα αύγο βρέθηκε κάτω σπασμένο(μάλλον θα το εριξε μόνη της), ενώ κάποια στιγμή εθεάθηκε ο κάτωθι κύριος:



και έκανε απόπειρα να πάει προς το αυγό αλλα ευτυχώς έτυχε και ήμουν εκεί και έφυγε. Γενικά έχει πολλά τέτοια εδω στην γειτονιά που πάνε να αρπάξουν τα αυγά κάποιων γλάρων που έχουν φωλιά στην ταράτσα και τους κυνηγάνε συνέχεια. Η δεκαοχτούρα πάντως έκτοτε πλησίασε μια φορά μόνο το αυγό και έφυγε, και δεν ξαναπήγε απο τότε. Πολύ φοβάμαι μην το παράτησε αλλα θα δούμε και αύριο.

----------


## teo24

Νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι κουρουνα.Εχθες ηταν ενα ζευγαρι δεκαοχτουρες στα καγκελα μου και στο απεναντι δεντρο εχουν την φωλια τους,καποια στιγμη λοιπον μπηκε μια καρακαξα στο δεντρο μεσα και οι δεκαοχτουρες πηγαν σφεντονα εκει.Για κανα 2 λεπτο γινοταν μια μαχη αλλο πραμα.Μεχρι 5-6 δεντρα παραδιπλα την κυνηγουσαν και οι δυο και την τσιμπουσαν.

----------


## Nick2

Ναι σταχτοκουρούνα ειναι όπως και καρακάξες έχουμε πάρα πολλές εδώ γύρω,  ειδικά με τους γλάρους γίνεται καθημερινή μάχη γιατι πλησιάζουν να  πάρουν τα αυγά και τις κυνηγάει. Δυστυχώς η δεκαοχτούρα το παράτησε το  αυγό όπως φοβόμουν δεν ήρθε καθόλου σήμερα οπότε τέλος. Εξαρχής ήταν  δύσκολο το μέρος, αν τα ειχαν κανει σε κανα δέντρο μέσα θα ηταν  διαφορετικά.

----------


## οδυσσέας

αυτη η ''φωλια'' (που δεν ηταν φωλια) εγινε για να ταισουν τις κουρουνες.

----------


## Nick2

'Ετσι έγινε δυστυχώς, τροφή για τα αρπακτικά εν ολίγοις ήταν τα αυγά, τι να γινει άλλη φορά θα κοιτάξω να τις ετοιμάσω φωλίτσα να πάνε να τα κάνουν εκεί...

----------

